# Replacing Laminate on Countertop



## Neil_K (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, maybe its not replacing and only repairing and I'm not doing it. My neighbor's laminate kitchen countertop is coming up horribly. So bad, the builder is having someone come out (they've been in the house 4 years!). However, the repair guy says he'll have to remove some of the tiles from the backsplash to fix it. The tile is grouted, but only caulked where it sits over the countertop. Is that absolutely necessary? I think there's a million ways to do it without breaking the tile, including pulling the entire countertop off and setting it on the floor. Comments? Need more information?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Ya gets what ya pays for, sometimes.
Sounds like mica over particle board and it was not sealed well at the backsplash. A HD installer once told me that the secret to an install was the smallest bead of caulking, the tip was cut to a 1/16" bead.
My guess is that the damage goes further than that.
Without a visual, I'll guess that the top has swollen to where it won't come out without tile removal. I'll hazard a guess that the drywall behind it is damaged as well. May have mold too.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I think you are right, but either the person doing the replacement doesn't want to go through the trouble of removing the counter or hasn't thought of it. Personally as a homeowner, I wouldn't want the last row of time removed and replace unless there was no alternative. The new grout won't match the old. A little help for this is to have them use a grout saw and cut out some of the old grout going up into the tiles that are not removed and there by feathering in the new grout for a little better chance at the repair being less noticable.


----------



## Neil_K (Dec 11, 2004)

Actually, the failure is at the front edge of the counter. Or should I say edges. They have an island/bar and the counter near the stove and both are lifting on the top only, but at the front. No hot pans on the counter. 

Is there a way to put it back down without bastardizing it? Can the entire countertop be removed then repaired without disturbing the tile? 

Where would the mold come from? During the construction process, or water on the counter?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

If the particleboard is swelling, you should be looking at a new top. Preferably not another one made of the same compressed sawdust.


----------



## mtp (Feb 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> If the particleboard is swelling, you should be looking at a new top. Preferably not another one made of the same compressed sawdust.



what are you suggesting we use instead of flake?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Neil_K said:


> Where would the mold come from? During the construction process, or water on the counter?


It's my understanding that mold needs a continuous water source in order to survive, so it has to be coming from the use of the counter.

If it was me I would be talking to them about going over the top of it with new laminate, unless this is post formed laminate counter, then it is out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Marine grade ply.


----------



## mtp (Feb 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Marine grade ply.


Good for small tops with no joints :Thumbs:


----------

